# Ferrari 458 spider heavy enhancement and interior + premium wax



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

This car is for a hotel locally to me. They have many many nice cars for the wedding service they run. They don't mess about

In the surgery

DSC_0016 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

What are we working with?

DSC_0018 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0019 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0020 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Before

DSC_0021 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

After

DSC_0022 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Natural 50/50

DSC_0002 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Before

DSC_0004 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

After (not the side area)

DSC_0007 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Closer

DSC_0005 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr
DSC_0006 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Bonnet compounded and looking much better

DSC_0008 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0009 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Bumper

DSC_0010 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0011 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Natural 50/50

DSC_0014 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0012 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Before

DSC_0018 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

After

DSC_0019 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0017 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr
DSC_0020 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

AAAAnd then the sanding marks appear, as always

DSC_0025 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr
DSC_0028 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0026 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr
DSC_0027 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

More

DSC_0029 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr
DSC_0033 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0030 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr
DSC_0032 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

More still

DSC_0034 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr
DSC_0036 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

More still

DSC_0037 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr
DSC_0039 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Some lighter marks

DSC_0040 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr
DSC_0045 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Working on the sill

DSC_0049 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Mirrors

DSC_0054 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr
DSC_0055 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Had to dance around this monstrosity

DSC_0056 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr
DSC_0057 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Refining begins

DSC_0063 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr
DSC_0064 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr
DSC_0065 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0061 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0067 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0068 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Waxing begins. An expensive wax of the "vintage variety"

DSC_0069 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr
DSC_0072 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0070 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr
DSC_0071 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Down the side

DSC_0077 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr
DSC_0078 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Gaps cleared of polish and wax etc

DSC_0073 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr
DSC_0074 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0040 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Car was then left over night to cure, before unwrapping and wiping down

DSC_0079 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0080 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0081 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0082 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0084 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0085 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0086 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0087 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0088 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0089 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0090 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0091 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0094 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0095 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0096 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0097 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0098 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

Day after it was moved into the prep area and interior done, trims cleared up from factory, engine and boot compartment tidied up and interior done, then outside for pics and pick up

DSC_0037 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr
DSC_0039 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0044 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0045 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0046 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0048 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0049 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0050 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0051 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0053 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0054 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0055 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0056 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0057 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0058 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr

DSC_0047 by Matt Rowe, on Flickr


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

Lovely job! And great photos!
But how does a 458 get in that state?? :doublesho Were the cleaning it with scouring pads?


----------



## davo3587 (May 9, 2012)

Fantastic work as normal Matt. Stunning car with not much love.


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

Top write up & stunning work fella :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Great Write up and Stunning finish


----------



## SPARTAN (Nov 20, 2014)

The Master Craftsman does it again....fantastic work.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

You lucky sod:argie: what a great detail Matt, the way you have brought it back like it should be, is outstanding :thumb: might give you a call next year as I have a old Ferrari to detail for shows worth up to £400,000:doublesho. Great colour combo.


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Beautiful!


----------



## Kap01 (Aug 12, 2007)

glossy!! stunning work. Wow that was a real mess!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Stunning:thumb:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Stunning Matt! 

Detailing of the highest quality and great photos showing some superb correction. :buffer:

I’m not surprised your back is sore after working on such a low, and wide, car.

Take care and take it easy until your back recovers.

Alan W


----------



## tightlines (Jul 16, 2011)

great work


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Stunning work, on a beautiful machine. 

Can I ask what bulbs you have fitted in your spot lights?


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

DLGWRX02 said:


> Stunning work, on a beautiful machine.
> 
> Can I ask what bulbs you have fitted in your spot lights?


non they are self contained LED units. I tested many types of bulb, tone, angle etc etc and these worked the best. I wanted to use the sun gun bulb but it just worked out too expensive


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Really nice work Matt, the deep wet look finish is stunning


----------



## K777mk2 (Jun 30, 2016)

A dream car made stunning again.
Great job.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Lovely job Matt.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Gleammachine said:


> Lovely job Matt.


Thanks Rob, and thanks peeps for the kind words


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

Great work as always Matt.:buffer:


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Just stunning Matt. Have to say seeing a deep gloss bright red Ferrari with Cream interior is just the donkeys doodahs of a colour combo :argie::thumb:


----------



## chepch (Aug 6, 2016)

Love the car. Love the detail work. 

How it should be kept all the time IMHO.


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

That now looks like a beautiful Italian car should. Top work.


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

Incredible, as usual 

Quick question, are you using the Shine Mate diamond pads there? Just ordered some the other day. If they are, how are you finding them?


----------



## TheMattFinish (Jul 17, 2011)

Top work Matt as always


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Stunning work! My favourite Ferrari and colour


----------



## Adi_328 (Aug 22, 2013)

Pure car porn and great quality work! May I just ask what machine/compound/pad combination you used? Was the paint hard or soft?


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2016)

Nice work, Matt.


----------



## CoachPJ (Oct 30, 2013)

Fantastic work. Nothing less than a car like that deserves :buffer::argie:


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Great finish Matt, superb gloss and shine on an ace looking car:thumb:

Kev


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

great work Matt :thumb:


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

Sad they let it get to that state but I guess there will be many wedding photographer giving it the "...and can the bride just sit on the bonnet for the next shot!"

At least the owners know where to go to revive it with outstanding results!

Is the paint a clear coated finish?


----------



## muchoado (Dec 5, 2016)

fantastic


----------



## X-Type_Bobstar (Jul 16, 2012)

That looks stunning, what a finish! What on earth did the car get washed with to get swirled to buggery like that? Loving the work!!


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

What a truely stunning example of the very best quality workmanship.

Pure and total respect.

Thanks for sharing.

Andy


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Absolutely stunning!! :argie:


----------



## Tomm (Jan 14, 2009)

I never realised that the 458 had no stalks on the column until looking through your photos. 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Hazbobsnr (May 31, 2010)

Great result there, loving the finish.

By the way, what floor do you have down in your studio. Also, any pictures showing the nifty light set up with the spots.

Regards,

Dave.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Hazbobsnr said:


> Great result there, loving the finish.
> 
> By the way, what floor do you have down in your studio. Also, any pictures showing the nifty light set up with the spots.
> 
> ...


Sorry missed this question. Flooring from costco, 2 rolls in total. As for the lights, i don't know how many more pictures i could show you lol! Eventually every wall will be done with a mobile board for the entrance/exit. Im deciding on colours etc for the walls as we speak, don't like the white


----------



## ahmed_b08 (Dec 15, 2016)

Excellent write up and truly pic heavy. I would imagine if the car was being hired out, people were taking the car to £5/£10 car washes to "look good" for photos


----------



## Streeto (Apr 3, 2008)

Makes a change to see a company like a wedding car service having a car professionally detailed. Car looks stunning what a transformation.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

ahmed_b08 said:


> Excellent write up and truly pic heavy. I would imagine if the car was being hired out, people were taking the car to £5/£10 car washes to "look good" for photos





Streeto said:


> Makes a change to see a company like a wedding car service having a car professionally detailed. Car looks stunning what a transformation.


They aren't a wedding company passé, it all belongs to the hotel who run their own wedding service. As its a very upmarket place and charge accordingly, and as they own it all themselves, they do want to put out a premium service above what others do. 
But its also only part of what they do and offer


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

Wow Matt, brilliant work :thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Phenomenal work Matt, gloss is unreal now.


----------

